

Vim Plugins You Should Know About, Part II: repeat.vim - twampss
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/vim-plugins-repeat-vim/

======
tdavis
Your "How to install" blurb needs a couple _s/surround/repeat_ ;)

Thanks for another useful plugin I was completely unaware of!

~~~
pkrumins
> Your "How to install" blurb needs a couple s/surround/repeat ;)

fixed: s/surround/repeat/g

> Thanks for another useful plugin I was completely unaware of!

you're very welcome :)

~~~
rfurmani
> fixed: s/surround/repeat/g

you missed one ;)

------
mapleoin
_W moved to the next word and . repeated the wrapping command._

 _Now do the same 4 more times, and you have the whole line wrapped:_

Blasphemy! You mean do this: 4W.

~~~
pkrumins
No!

That will

"move 4 words" and then "repeat"

instead of

"move word" and "repeat", "move word" and "repeat", "move word" and "repeat",
"move word" and "repeat".

~~~
graywh
In other words, qaw.q3@a

~~~
pkrumins
right :)

